# Bild im TIFF oder BMP Format einlesen



## ProgrammierGenie (24. Aug 2006)

Hallo,
Ich versuche mit einem BufferedReader ein Bild einzulesen. Ich habe das Bild im jpeg Format gespeichert. Bei dem Format werden aber die Farben stark verändert. Deshalb will ich jetzt das Bild in einem besseren Format abspeichern. Wenn ich das genauso mache wie bisher und einfach das selbe Bild in einem anderen Format einlesen will, bleibt das BufferedImage null. Weiß vielleicht jemand wie man ein Bild im TIFF oder BMP Format einlesen kann?

Bitte kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2006)

Wenn die Farben bei jpg wirklich 'stark' verändert werden, hast du vermutlich was falsch gemacht  :wink:


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (24. Aug 2006)

Also nicht wirklich stark, aber versuch z.B. mal ein bild in Paint zu zeichnen. Mal mit dem Füllwerkzeug das genze Bild rot an, dann machst du ein weißes Quadrat in der Mitte. Speicher das Bild im jpeg format. dann versuch mit dem Füllwerkzeug die rote Fläche schwarz anzumalen.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2006)

Ja, dafür solltest du dann png verwenden


----------

